

Can't upgrade my Mac - stasy

	I bought a new Mac with retina display (4gb&#x2F;cheapest retina version). I used it for a month without any problems, but after that it started freezing&#x2F;crashing. I tried contacting apple saying this is not what I expected (with 4gb of ram) with all the crashing&#x27;s and they said they couldn&#x27;t do anything about it since it&#x27;s past the return date. I can&#x27;t even upgrade the ram (which is the reason for the freezes). Now, they come out with 8gb ram and faster ones for the same price. I can&#x27;t even sell this for as much as I would have liked either.<p>Shouldn&#x27;t they be able to help me get 8gb of ram, since my Mac doesn&#x27;t even function properly?
======
mailslot
I keep encountering gripes that people can't "buy" upgrades to new Apple
products. No... but you can totally add more RAM if you up your surface mount
soldering skill game. ;)

Semi seriously though... you can totally keep old Mac Pros up to date if you
machine the heat sinks, patch & flash custom firmware and solder some things
to your main board. Laptops & iMacs too.

It's not impossible, just harder and seriously out of warranty.

We can't achieve miniaturization and faster clock speeds if we keep bulky
connectors and forced interconnect design. It takes A LOT to make a CPU
upgradable. Memory too.

Most automobiles have gone through this. It used to be that an owner of a
vehicle could take apart and rebuild their own engine block. You could adjust
your timing, fuel pump output, etc. Not anymore. Just as with cars, the
average joe cannot work on their own computer anymore.

Your crashing and freezing is likely to due with shit software. I'd suggest a
full backup, a reimage / full reinstall, and a gradual reintroduction of the
crap that's breaking it.

------
jdubya
Hi Stasy.

Hacker News is not a venue for handling customer support complaints.

I know you are frustrated. But you will get better help elsewhere.

